# Labels?



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

Does anyone have ideas for inexpensive yet attractive labels for bottles? I hadn't given this any thought till now...getting close to bottling my first couple of batches and I need to come up with some nice labeling options. Any thoughts?


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

not high end but nice for free

http://www.homebrewtalk.com/showthread.php?t=14770

Dave


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

Thanks Dave...that looks like a fun site!


----------



## Monie (Feb 13, 2008)

Free is my favorite price!


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

OK...I ended up stopping by a local winery and picked up some nice blank labels. I wrote one out by hand..looks nice....no adhesive on these. Is there a recipe for a label paste that can be made from items around the house?


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

I've used Elmer's glue sticks. Soak off easily but affix well.


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

Sounds good...I'll give it a try!
Thanks!


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

It worked great! Thanks for the help!


----------



## Irene S (Feb 7, 2008)

I have to second the glue stick. I make _limoncello_ and cherry infused vodka, and that's how I affix the labels onto bottles.


----------

